# duck snack sticks.



## stormflorida (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey all.  I have been wanting to make snack sticks for a while now, and recently bought the equipment needed.  anyone have any tips? I'm planning to use Waltons cajun but don't know about cook times, or fat content.  I also wanted to know if using beef fat or pork fat is preferred and why?  I just made some cranberry ginger chicken snack sticks, and they were okay, super lean and didn't have the proper consistency (basically a hot dog.)  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 8, 2020)

Storm,
Snack sticks are usually smoked to an IT of 160*F. As far as time I personally run the smoker at 140* for an hour no smoke, then bump to 150* with smoke for an hour then bump to 160* for an hour and then 175* until I get to IT of 160*.
Fat content usually 25-30%.  I always use pork fat because beef fat is yellow and foul tasting. 
Get picture and share with us!
Teddy


----------



## oberst (Jan 8, 2020)

Do not include ANY duck fat; it melts out immediately. I ruined a whole batch of snack sticks because I had duck fat in the mix.


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 8, 2020)

I did a big pile of elk snack sticks and used pork back fat because it's what I had. I can't tell a lot of difference between beef or pork fat, but keep it frozen to ice cold going through the grinder. I go 23% fat to meat for snack sticks and for duck you might consider bacon as it brings a nice everything to it.

Here's a pile of new friend makers. I cut everything to 4 inches vs pinching/tying and the small bits are the ends or where they were pinched from hanging.


----------



## stormflorida (Jan 8, 2020)

mtnlakeman said:


> I did a big pile of elk snack sticks and used pork back fat because it's what I had. I can't tell a lot of difference between beef or pork fat, but keep it frozen to ice cold going through the grinder. I go 23% fat to meat for snack sticks and for duck you might consider bacon as it brings a nice everything to it.
> 
> Here's a pile of new friend makers. I cut everything to 4 inches vs pinching/tying and the small bits are the ends or where they were pinched from hanging.
> View attachment 427420


If I was to use bacon, what ratio should I use? BTW those sticks look awesome.


----------



## stormflorida (Jan 8, 2020)

pit of despair said:


> Storm,
> Snack sticks are usually smoked to an IT of 160*F. As far as time I personally run the smoker at 140* for an hour no smoke, then bump to 150* with smoke for an hour then bump to 160* for an hour and then 175* until I get to IT of 160*.
> Fat content usually 25-30%.  I always use pork fat because beef fat is yellow and foul tasting.
> Get picture and share with us!
> Teddy


is there any good use for beef fat? sausage maybe or should I only use it for burger meat.


----------



## mtnlakeman (Jan 8, 2020)

stormflorida said:


> If I was to use bacon, what ratio should I use? BTW those sticks look awesome.


I'd go 25% max and get the fattiest packs you can. I have gone higher, but for SS I've found too much and they get soft or spongy which might just be in my head. Too lean and they crumble.

I agree with Pit of Despair on cook methods and temperatures. Going to 160 drys them out for better texture in my opinion.


----------

